# POINTS FOR RENT 29 OKW $14.50 PP LAST MINUTE BOOKINGS ONLY



## swishdisney

Hello,

I've been a DVC member since 1995 and only found out about renting points last year!

I have a few completed rentals both here and through another site since then and they went without a hitch.

Paypal or Zelle preffered. Old Key West home resort but of course can book at any with availability.

POINTS ARE FROM SOMEONE ELSE WHO CANCELLED SO I CAN ONLY BOOK UP TO 60 DAYS OUT HENCE THE DISCOUNT. PERFECT FOR LAST MINUTE PLANNERS!

Tell me the following information and I can check on availability:
- Preferred Resort
-Number of people
- Room Type (Studio, 1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom)
- Dates of Travel

Money is due in full when the reservation is transferred in your name - I will forward you the confirmation from DVC. Paypal (plus fees) or Zelle. All rentals are final - no refunds.

Last time, used for 2 bedroom trip to Disney Grand Californian which was AWESOME. Our favorite stay yet.

I reply pretty quickly.


----------



## karalouise

Hi,

I am looking for 2 nights 13-15th May at Grand Californian, studio room for 2 adults. I believe this is 40 points? Would you be able to check availability?

thanks,
Kara


----------



## swishdisney

karalouise said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for 2 nights 13-15th May at Grand Californian, studio room for 2 adults. I believe this is 40 points? Would you be able to check availability?
> 
> thanks,
> Kara


Waitlist only  currently and yes, it's 40 points. Sorry.


----------



## emma & lloyd

DM being sent now.


----------



## atidmore

swishdisney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been a DVC member since 1995 and only found out about renting points last year!
> 
> I have a few completed rentals both here and through another site since then and they went without a hitch. I'm quite flexible and can borrow up to 59 points from 2020 use year if needed.
> 
> Paypal or Zelle preffered. Old Key West home resort but of course can book at any with availability.
> 
> Tell me the following information and I can check on availability:
> - Preferred Resort
> -Number of people
> - Room Type (Studio, 1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom)
> - Dates of Travel
> 
> Money is due in full when the reservation is transferred in your name - I will forward you the confirmation from DVC. Paypal (plus fees) or Zelle. All rentals are final - no refunds.
> 
> Last time, used for 2 bedroom trip to Disney Grand Californian which was AWESOME. Our favorite stay yet.
> 
> I reply pretty quickly.



Anything available for for 3-4 guests checking in on April 18th and out on April 21st? Studio or 1 bedroom. Flexible with resorts.


----------



## swishdisney

atidmore said:


> Anything available for for 3-4 guests checking in on April 18th and out on April 21st? Studio or 1 bedroom. Flexible with resorts.


Hi,
You have options! I included one I don't have enough points for so you would know what's available if someone else did. I used 2 adults and 2 children. Personally, I would do Kidani or OKW.

OKW 1BR 110

Kidani 1BR Standard 108
Kidani 1 BR Savannah 128

Saratoga 1BR Standard 109
Saratoga 1BR Preferred  125

BLT 1BR Lake View 144*

BRV 1BR 127


----------



## Yarbogash

Hi, Looking for any studio on property for March 17-19 or 18-20, 2 adults and 2 kids. Ty for checking!


----------



## swishdisney

swishdisney said:


> Hi,
> You have options! I included one I don't have enough points for so you would know what's available if someone else did. I used 2 adults and 2 children. Personally, I would do Kidani or OKW.
> 
> OKW 1BR 110
> 
> Kidani 1BR Standard 108
> Kidani 1 BR Savannah 128
> 
> Saratoga 1BR Standard 109
> Saratoga 1BR Preferred  125
> 
> BLT 1BR Lake View 144*
> 
> BRV 1BR 127





Yarbogash said:


> Hi, Looking for any studio on property for March 17-19 or 18-20, 2 adults and 2 kids. Ty for checking!


I'm sorry. I even expanded the search for the whole week and it's waitlist only except:

Saratoga 1br 19-21 std 103 prf 118

BRV 1br Villa 20-21 86


----------



## IncredibleboysMom

Hello, I am interested in a studio or 1BR for almost any resort, preference for Boardwalk or Beach Club for Sept 29-Oct 1 (2 nights).  

Thank you!


----------



## Bcardo01

Looking for 2 adults, 2 children for 2/25 to 2/29.  Willing to move resorts during our stay or stay for 2 nights only depending on availability.


----------



## swishdisney

Can only find OKW or boardwalk for one night on the 26th


----------



## tgriffm

Hi.  Looking for AKL 1BR SV for March 20-22, 2020.  2 adults and 3 youth.


----------



## TinkGirl27

Hi!!

OKW, SS, Boardwalk, AKL
Looking for two bedroom 
May 1-3 
5  adults 1 child 

thank you for checking!


----------



## mhh417

Hi there!  Looking for AKL Kidani 1 br May 10 - 14 2020.  I think 112 points?  Would that work?


----------



## swishdisney

Kidani is only available on the 21st but the following are available for your full trip.

OKW 72 points

Saratoga 72 points


----------



## swishdisney

TinkGirl27 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> OKW, SS, Boardwalk, AKL
> Looking for two bedroom
> May 1-3
> 5  adults 1 child
> 
> thank you for checking!


Hi! What you want is available at OKW for 84 points and ss for 78 points. Unfortunately I can't book it as it's too far out for points on holding. But you can definitely get it from someone else with points.


----------



## swishdisney

mhh417 said:


> Hi there!  Looking for AKL Kidani 1 br May 10 - 14 2020.  I think 112 points?  Would that work?


It's available but my current points can only be used to book up to 60 days out. Sorry


----------



## OKWFan88

Hi, anything during the week of 2/15 to 2/21. Doesn't have to start on 2/15 but at least four days in between that time frame. It will be just one person. studio or 1 bedroom is fine, doesn't matter what resort.


----------



## jultomzach

Looking for 1-2 nights 2/18 - 2/20.  Studio.  3 adults


----------



## swishdisney

OKWFan88 said:


> Hi, anything during the week of 2/15 to 2/21. Doesn't have to start on 2/15 but at least four days in between that time frame. It will be just one person. studio or 1 bedroom is fine, doesn't matter what resort.


Only single nights available during those dates... Sorry.


----------



## swishdisney

Boardwalk villas 18th 1 night 18 points is available




jultomzach said:


> Looking for 1-2 nights 2/18 - 2/20.  Studio.  3 adults


----------



## jultomzach

I will take any single night - and willing to resort hop if there are 2 consecutive single nights.  I have Paypal, have rented before.  Tuesday Feb. 18th through Saturday Feb. 22nd.


----------



## jultomzach

jultomzach said:


> I will take any single night - and willing to resort hop if there are 2 consecutive single nights.  I have Paypal, have rented before.  Tuesday Feb. 18th through Saturday Feb. 22nd.


I will take the Boardwalk reservation - perfect.  Sorry, your reply moved to page 2 and I didn't see it.  I will PM my contact and reservation info.


----------



## jenst

swishdisney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been a DVC member since 1995 and only found out about renting points last year!
> 
> I have a few completed rentals both here and through another site since then and they went without a hitch.
> 
> Paypal or Zelle preffered. Old Key West home resort but of course can book at any with availability.
> 
> POINTS ARE FROM SOMEONE ELSE WHO CANCELLED SO I CAN ONLY BOOK UP TO 60 DAYS OUT HENCE THE DISCOUNT. PERFECT FOR LAST MINUTE PLANNERS!
> 
> Tell me the following information and I can check on availability:
> - Preferred Resort
> -Number of people
> - Room Type (Studio, 1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom)
> - Dates of Travel
> 
> Money is due in full when the reservation is transferred in your name - I will forward you the confirmation from DVC. Paypal (plus fees) or Zelle. All rentals are final - no refunds.
> 
> Last time, used for 2 bedroom trip to Disney Grand Californian which was AWESOME. Our favorite stay yet.
> 
> I reply pretty quickly.



Looking for a 3 night stay,  Feb 12-15 for 2 adults, 2 kids.  Preferably 1BR but studio will work as well.  Thank you!


----------



## swishdisney

jenst said:


> Looking for a 3 night stay,  Feb 12-15 for 2 adults, 2 kids.  Preferably 1BR but studio will work as well.  Thank you!


Only one night at Saratoga (12th)  or Vero Beach and two nights (12&13) at Hilton Head available


----------



## bessjlj

Interested in any resort; preferably a studio. There are 2 adults, 2 children in our party. Dates preferred: anything for this weekend/Sat, Sun, or Mon night (maybe too last minute ); two nights Valentine's Day/President's Day weekend.


----------



## swishdisney

bessjlj said:


> Interested in any resort; preferably a studio. There are 2 adults, 2 children in our party. Dates preferred: anything for this weekend/Sat, Sun, or Mon night (maybe too last minute ); two nights Valentine's Day/President's Day weekend.


i'm sorry, nothing for either date.


----------



## TinkGirl27

Thanks for your speedy response. Figured I would try one more. Chances are low, I know! But figured I would roll the dice...

studio
Any resort on WDW property 
March 1-2 
2 adults


----------



## swishdisney

TinkGirl27 said:


> Thanks for your speedy response. Figured I would try one more. Chances are low, I know! But figured I would roll the dice...
> 
> studio
> Any resort on WDW property
> March 1-2
> 2 adults


Not a problem at all, persistence may just pay off off! OKW 30 points 1BR Villa, Saratoga 1BR Villa 31 points. Also, Vero Beach 20 points if you're interested.


----------



## TinkGirl27

Thank you! Let me check with my hubby!


----------



## Ewallace04

Looking for  
January 31 - Feb 2 
2 adults 2 children 
Any WDW property


----------



## swishdisney

Ewallace04 said:


> Looking for
> January 31 - Feb 2
> 2 adults 2 children
> Any WDW property


Only 30th - 31st 1br okw available


----------



## jenst

swishdisney said:


> Only one night at Saratoga (12th)  or Vero Beach and two nights (12&13) at Hilton Head available


Ok.  Thank you for checking.


----------



## wickedstepmom

Looking for a studio either feb 1st or feb 5th-one night, any resort.


----------



## Jamie698

Akl studio for 2/23 available?


----------



## swishdisney

wickedstepmom said:


> Looking for a studio either feb 1st or feb 5th-one night, any resort.



Only Feb 5th and only 1br at boardwalk 35 points, Saratoga 22 points, kidani, 28 points,


----------



## swishdisney

Jamie698 said:


> Akl studio for 2/23 available?


Only 1br okw 30 points,. Blt 41 points


----------



## Mamalane3

swishdisney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been a DVC member since 1995 and only found out about renting points last year!
> 
> I have a few completed rentals both here and through another site since then and they went without a hitch.
> 
> Paypal or Zelle preffered. Old Key West home resort but of course can book at any with availability.
> 
> POINTS ARE FROM SOMEONE ELSE WHO CANCELLED SO I CAN ONLY BOOK UP TO 60 DAYS OUT HENCE THE DISCOUNT. PERFECT FOR LAST MINUTE PLANNERS!
> 
> Tell me the following information and I can check on availability:
> - Preferred Resort
> -Number of people
> - Room Type (Studio, 1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom)
> - Dates of Travel
> 
> Money is due in full when the reservation is transferred in your name - I will forward you the confirmation from DVC. Paypal (plus fees) or Zelle. All rentals are final - no refunds.
> 
> Last time, used for 2 bedroom trip to Disney Grand Californian which was AWESOME. Our favorite stay yet.
> 
> I reply pretty quickly.


  Anything available for this Weekend? Check in the 23 out the 25?!


----------



## Bksheipline

Any Resort 1 bed or studio available 2/14. Thanks!


----------



## swishdisney

Mamalane3 said:


> Anything available for this Weekend? Check in the 23 out the 25?!


Only Vero Beach or California


----------



## Mamalane3

swishdisney said:


> Only Vero Beach or California


Oh no!  Thank you so much!


----------



## jace

any studio WDW area Friday Jan. 24


----------



## Hemlock

looking for a studio March 3-7


----------



## skipcannon

I am looking for something at the aulani the last week of March (literally the last 7 days of March).  I am very flexible, only looking for 2 nights, but need to sleep 7 (so two regular rooms work, but so do other options).  Let me know if we can work something out.


----------



## Laburgess

Hi! Anything Jan 31-feb 3 by chance? I know it’s last minute but figured it wouldn’t hurt to ask! Thanks!


----------



## beatemtigers

2 adults studio Feb 18 2 nights
Okw
Riveria
Grand Flordian


----------



## swishdisney

Hemlock said:


> looking for a studio March 3-7


Saratoga 72 points


----------



## swishdisney

skipcannon said:


> I am looking for something at the aulani the last week of March (literally the last 7 days of March).  I am very flexible, only looking for 2 nights, but need to sleep 7 (so two regular rooms work, but so do other options).  Let me know if we can work something out.


25th and 26th or any two nights between 28-31 2br ocean view 79 points a night,  1br ocean view any day except the 27th 58 points a night (sleeps 5A 1I so cheaper to get one 2br.


----------



## swishdisney

beatemtigers said:


> 2 adults studio Feb 18 2 nights
> Okw
> Riveria
> Grand Flordian


Only Saratoga 34 points


----------



## swishdisney

Laburgess said:


> Hi! Anything Jan 31-feb 3 by chance? I know it’s last minute but figured it wouldn’t hurt to ask! Thanks!


Saratoga 1br preferred 101 points

Grand Floridian 31st only 41 points
Cooler Creek 2nd & 3rd 70 points
OKW 31st 26 points


----------



## Laburgess

swishdisney said:


> Saratoga 1br preferred 101 points
> 
> Grand Floridian 31st only 41 points
> Cooler Creek 2nd & 3rd 70 points
> OKW 31st 26 points


Thank you for checking!


----------



## swishdisney

Laburgess said:


> Thank you for checking!


You're welcome. If you're going to do it you should get Saratoga before it goes away. I don't have enough points to book it but I'm sure someone else does.


----------



## WillRunForDisney

And Disney California for February 1st?


----------



## swishdisney

WillRunForDisney said:


> And Disney California for February 1st?


Nothing, sorry.


----------



## DisneyDad77!

swishdisney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been a DVC member since 1995 and only found out about renting points last year!
> 
> I have a few completed rentals both here and through another site since then and they went without a hitch.
> 
> Paypal or Zelle preffered. Old Key West home resort but of course can book at any with availability.
> 
> POINTS ARE FROM SOMEONE ELSE WHO CANCELLED SO I CAN ONLY BOOK UP TO 60 DAYS OUT HENCE THE DISCOUNT. PERFECT FOR LAST MINUTE PLANNERS!
> 
> Tell me the following information and I can check on availability:
> - Preferred Resort
> -Number of people
> - Room Type (Studio, 1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom)
> - Dates of Travel
> 
> Money is due in full when the reservation is transferred in your name - I will forward you the confirmation from DVC. Paypal (plus fees) or Zelle. All rentals are final - no refunds.
> 
> Last time, used for 2 bedroom trip to Disney Grand Californian which was AWESOME. Our favorite stay yet.
> 
> I reply pretty quickly.


Hello I need a two bedroom for check in 02/16 check out 2/17
I am interested if that is available 
Thanks


----------



## swishdisney

DisneyDad77! said:


> Hello I need a two bedroom for check in 02/16 check out 2/17
> I am interested if that is available
> Thanks


Bingo! OKW 2BR 40 points! PM me your reservation details.


----------



## alison228

Hi! Any studios available either of these dates? Friday check in Sunday check out
2/7-2/9, 2/21-23 3/6-8 or 3/20-22?
Thank you!!


----------



## swishdisney

alison228 said:


> Hi! Any studios available either of these dates? Friday check in Sunday check out
> 2/7-2/9, 2/21-23 3/6-8 or 3/20-22?
> Thank you!!



Only
2/21-23 Saratoga 1BR preferred 82 
Points
3/20-22 Saratoga 1BR standard 72 
Points

Plus a bunch of random studio 1 night stays at various resorts


----------



## CVTmarie23

Anything March 6/7/8?


----------



## Nanamouse1111

swishdisney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been a DVC member since 1995 and only found out about renting points last year!
> 
> I have a few completed rentals both here and through another site since then and they went without a hitch.
> 
> Paypal or Zelle preffered. Old Key West home resort but of course can book at any with availability.
> 
> POINTS ARE FROM SOMEONE ELSE WHO CANCELLED SO I CAN ONLY BOOK UP TO 60 DAYS OUT HENCE THE DISCOUNT. PERFECT FOR LAST MINUTE PLANNERS!
> 
> Tell me the following information and I can check on availability:
> - Preferred Resort
> -Number of people
> - Room Type (Studio, 1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom)
> - Dates of Travel
> 
> Money is due in full when the reservation is transferred in your name - I will forward you the confirmation from DVC. Paypal (plus fees) or Zelle. All rentals are final - no refunds.
> 
> Last time, used for 2 bedroom trip to Disney Grand Californian which was AWESOME. Our favorite stay yet.
> 
> I reply pretty quickly.


Looking for Grand Calf. Feb 13-15. Thanks


----------



## Nanamouse1111

swishdisney said:


> Only single nights available during those dates... Sorry.


Which single nights do you have available?


----------



## HEATHERDREW

i'm looking for studio for 2 night, Feb 12-14. 2 adults & 2 kids


----------



## swishdisney

HEATHERDREW said:


> i'm looking for studio for 2 night, Feb 12-14. 2 adults & 2 kids


Saratoga 1br 58 points

Single night studio OKW 12th 13 points


----------



## swishdisney

CVTmarie23 said:


> Anything March 6/7/8?


OKW studio 38 2br 96
Saratoga Studio 42 2br standard 92

Single nights
Boardwalk 1br 43 6th
boulder 1br 43 7th

larger rooms available at other resorts for full stay as well


----------



## swishdisney

Nanamouse1111 said:


> Looking for Grand Calf. Feb 13-15. Thanks


Nothing


----------



## swishdisney

swishdisney said:


> Bingo! OKW 2BR 40 points! PM me your reservation details.


Hello? Do you want this?


----------



## HEATHERDREW

swishdisney said:


> Saratoga 1br 58 points
> 
> Single night studio OKW 12th 13 points


I’ll pm you


----------



## swishdisney

DisneyDad77! said:


> Hello I need a two bedroom for check in 02/16 check out 2/17
> I am interested if that is available
> Thanks


Hello? Do you want this?


----------



## WisCanucks

Looking for any resort feb 7 to feb 10


----------



## BNC3

Hi, I am looking for a studio from April 15th to 16th. Please let me know if anything is available when you get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## swishdisney

WisCanucks said:


> Looking for any resort feb 7 to feb 10


OKW 2br 121 points and Saratoga and Boulder ridge have random one night stays in studio up


----------



## swishdisney

BNC3 said:


> Hi, I am looking for a studio from April 15th to 16th. Please let me know if anything is available when you get a chance. Thanks!


OKW and Saratoga both have standard studios for 20 points and Saratoga gas preferred for 22.

Almost all the other resorts also have 1br from 40 points up.


----------



## jultomzach

Hoping that another studio becomes available on Thursday Feb. 20th, don't mind DVC hopping.


----------



## Aishaahm

swishdisney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been a DVC member since 1995 and only found out about renting points last year!
> 
> I have a few completed rentals both here and through another site since then and they went without a hitch.
> 
> Paypal or Zelle preffered. Old Key West home resort but of course can book at any with availability.
> 
> POINTS ARE FROM SOMEONE ELSE WHO CANCELLED SO I CAN ONLY BOOK UP TO 60 DAYS OUT HENCE THE DISCOUNT. PERFECT FOR LAST MINUTE PLANNERS!
> 
> Tell me the following information and I can check on availability:
> - Preferred Resort
> -Number of people
> - Room Type (Studio, 1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom)
> - Dates of Travel
> 
> Money is due in full when the reservation is transferred in your name - I will forward you the confirmation from DVC. Paypal (plus fees) or Zelle. All rentals are final - no refunds.
> 
> Last time, used for 2 bedroom trip to Disney Grand Californian which was AWESOME. Our favorite stay yet.
> 
> I reply pretty quickly.



Hello,
Is there anything that has popped up for tomorrow 1/25-1/26 for 1 night? Let me know!


----------



## SJarnac

Hello, I am looking to get a studio for two.
- OKW
- 2
- Studio
- 02/22/20 - 02/28/20

Please let me know if you have enough points and any other info you need from me.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## swishdisney

Aishaahm said:


> Hello,
> Is there anything that has popped up for tomorrow 1/25-1/26 for 1 night? Let me know!


Nothing, sorry


----------



## swishdisney

SJarnac said:


> Hello, I am looking to get a studio for two.
> - OKW
> - 2
> - Studio
> - 02/22/20 - 02/28/20
> 
> Please let me know if you have enough points and any other info you need from me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


No full stays unfortunately

Kidani 1br 26-28th
Boardwalk studio 26th
Saratoga Studio 24 & 26


----------



## Derry Wade

Looking for Vero Beach studio/or inn room for one night, April 8?

I wouldn't think there are any WDW studios with the additional pull-down bed (Poly, BRV, BWV, BCV) still available for this busy pre-Easter week, but if so we could alternatively stay there for two nights April 8-10.

Thank you!


----------



## WisCanucks

swishdisney said:


> OKW 2br 121 points and Saratoga and Boulder ridge have random one night stays in studio up


Thanks I'll get back to you soon.


----------



## swishdisney

Derry Wade said:


> Looking for Vero Beach studio/or inn room for one night, April 8?
> 
> I wouldn't think there are any WDW studios with the additional pull-down bed (Poly, BRV, BWV, BCV) still available for this busy pre-Easter week, but if so we could alternatively stay there for two nights April 8-10.
> 
> Thank you!


How many people in your party and I can search that way

Jambo 1BR 1 king-size bed, 1 double-size sleeper sofa, 1 sleeper chair 37 points

Saratoga 1br 
1 king-size bed, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa
5th guest can be accommodated, but please note that no additional bedding, linens or towels will be provided. 42 points

CCV studio 1 queen-size bed, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa 24 points


----------



## Derry Wade

swishdisney said:


> How many people in your party and I can search that way
> 
> Jambo 1BR 1 king-size bed, 1 double-size sleeper sofa, 1 sleeper chair 37 points
> 
> Saratoga 1br
> 1 king-size bed, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa
> 5th guest can be accommodated, but please note that no additional bedding, linens or towels will be provided. 42 points
> 
> CCV studio 1 queen-size bed, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa 24 points



Thank you! We have 2 adults and 2 kids but the kids can’t share a bed. Jambo’s set-up could work for us: is it 37 pts for 2 nights? Thanks again.


----------



## Derry Wade

Derry Wade said:


> Thank you! We have 2 adults and 2 kids but the kids can’t share a bed. Jambo’s set-up could work for us: is it 37 pts for 2 nights? Thanks again.



I should know that a 1 bedroom would be 37 pts per night! That’s actually too expensive for us this trip as we’ll be coming off our first cruise. Thanks for checking!!


----------



## swishdisney

Derry Wade said:


> Thank you! We have 2 adults and 2 kids but the kids can’t share a bed. Jambo’s set-up could work for us: is it 37 pts for 2 nights? Thanks again.



Didn't notice the 8-10 part. That was one night. Jambo house has your full stay but is 121 points for the 1br Villa Kilimanjaro concierge
Saratoga 96 points

Blv, gf and poly all have only one of the nights


----------



## Dizjunkieee

swishdisney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been a DVC member since 1995 and only found out about renting points last year!
> 
> I have a few completed rentals both here and through another site since then and they went without a hitch.
> 
> Paypal or Zelle preffered. Old Key West home resort but of course can book at any with availability.
> 
> POINTS ARE FROM SOMEONE ELSE WHO CANCELLED SO I CAN ONLY BOOK UP TO 60 DAYS OUT HENCE THE DISCOUNT. PERFECT FOR LAST MINUTE PLANNERS!
> 
> Tell me the following information and I can check on availability:
> - Preferred Resort
> -Number of people
> - Room Type (Studio, 1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom)
> - Dates of Travel
> 
> Money is due in full when the reservation is transferred in your name - I will forward you the confirmation from DVC. Paypal (plus fees) or Zelle. All rentals are final - no refunds.
> 
> Last time, used for 2 bedroom trip to Disney Grand Californian which was AWESOME. Our favorite stay yet.
> 
> I reply pretty quickly.



What are the odds of a studio being available (anywhere - beggars can't be choosers!) For check in Feb. 8, & out the 10th. Just one adult.


----------



## swishdisney

BRV, Vero and Saratoga all only have 1br available for one night each,


----------



## Dizjunkieee

swishdisney said:


> BRV, Vero and Saratoga all only have 1br available for one night each,



What resort is available for the night of the 9th? And what is the cost of a 1BR? Thanks!


----------



## Derry Wade

swishdisney said:


> Didn't notice the 8-10 part. That was one night. Jambo house has your full stay but is 121 points for the 1br Villa Kilimanjaro concierge
> Saratoga 96 points
> 
> Blv, gf and poly all have only one of the nights


Thanks again for your time, I appreciate it! I knew it was an especially busy week there


----------



## SpeedeeAu

Looking for a studio March 30 - April 2


----------



## swishdisney

Dizjunkieee said:


> What resort is available for the night of the 9th? And what is the cost of a 1BR? Thanks!


Saratoga 1br standard 29 points, preferred 32 points
BRV 1br Villa 35 points


----------



## swishdisney

SpeedeeAu said:


> Looking for a studio March 30 - April 2


Saratoga 1br standard 93 points, preferred 108 points
Kidani 1br 96 points, 104 points
BRV 1br 111 points

Polynesian studio 31st 23 points


----------



## happy2go2wdwmom

Feb 29th -1 night,  3 adults - Studio or Preferred 1 bedroom  SSR, AKL, OWK, BC--and Poly Studio


----------



## Bschoenauer

Any studios available for April 21-22?


----------



## swishdisney

happy2go2wdwmom said:


> Feb 29th -1 night,  3 adults - Studio or Preferred 1 bedroom  SSR, AKL, OWK, BC--and Poly Studio


Saratoga 1br preferred 41 points
Kidani 1br standard 44 points


----------



## swishdisney

Bschoenauer said:


> Any studios available for April 21-22?


Kidani/Jambo 1br standard 32 points
Saratoga 31 points


----------



## amashstat

I'm looking for anywhere March 24 and 25, two nights at WDW.


----------



## backpew5

Looking for April 26-29 for 2 adults. BWV, OKW, SSR, AK any that are value or standard


----------



## swishdisney

amashstat said:


> I'm looking for anywhere March 24 and 25, two nights at WDW.


None of them had a single night. Only thing is Vero Beach but that's not what you want


----------



## swishdisney

backpew5 said:


> Looking for April 26-29 for 2 adults. BWV, OKW, SSR, AK any that are value or standard


OKW or BWV/CCV/BRV 1br 26&27 60 points or 74 points

Full stay SS or Kidani/Jambo 1br 93 or 96 points
Only single nights for studios


----------



## backpew5

swishdisney said:


> OKW or BWV/CCV/BRV 1br 26&27 60 points or 74 points
> 
> Full stay SS or Kidani/Jambo 1br 93 or 96 points
> Only single nights for studios


So we could get a studio and change resorts each day at the $14.50/point rate?  Which ones are available for each of the three nights?


----------



## swishdisney

backpew5 said:


> So we could get a studio and change resorts each day at the $14.50/point rate?  Which ones are available for each of the three nights?


Theoretically yes. Give me a bit and I'll see if all the days are available


----------



## Skipper Justin

Looking for any studio 2/8-12. Thanks!


----------



## caridillon

pm sent!


----------



## swishdisney

Skipper Justin said:


> Looking for any studio 2/8-12. Thanks!


Only Polynesian on the 9th for 21 points,


----------



## ehofmann

Hello,

My husband and I are interested in two-three nights at any of the Disney resorts from March 15/16-18.  Would that be an option?

Thank you,
Elizabeth


----------



## swishdisney

ehofmann said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband and I are interested in two-three nights at any of the Disney resorts from March 15/16-18.  Would that be an option?
> 
> Thank you,
> Elizabeth


Absolutely nothing showing right now. Wait till the weekend and try again.


----------



## TOONTOWN

Poly is there I need 3/4


----------



## swishdisney

TOONTOWN said:


> Poly is there I need 3/4



Studio and 1br search screenshot


----------



## wdwphanatic2

Is there any availability at BCV or BWV for a studio on 5/17 and/or 5/18? Thanks so much for checking!


----------



## nverm

Looking to stay 2/14 - 2/17.  Any availability? Willing to switch resorts (Prefer studio).


----------



## swishdisney

OKW 1br 54 points
Kidani/Jambo 56 points
Saratoga 58 points
Boardwalk/CCV/BRV 70 points


----------



## beatemtigers

Sent PM


----------



## ipuffyheartdisney

PM sent!


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

Is there any studio availability 2/20-2/22? (Doubtful since it's a race weekend) 2 adults 1 child. Open to any resort!


----------



## swishdisney

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> Is there any studio availability 2/20-2/22? (Doubtful since it's a race weekend) 2 adults 1 child. Open to any resort!


No luck


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

swishdisney said:


> No luck


Thanks for checking!


----------



## Jason Jacobson

Looking for 3/13 - 3/15 for 4 people and a toddler, prefer 1 BR or 2 BR...No preference on resort.


----------



## Dizjunkieee

swishdisney said:


> Only Polynesian on the 9th for 21 points,


----------



## marigold42

Looking for studio 3/6 - 3/8 - 2 adults and 2 kids. Thank you so much!!


----------



## tink485

swishdisney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been a DVC member since 1995 and only found out about renting points last year!
> 
> I have a few completed rentals both here and through another site since then and they went without a hitch.
> 
> Paypal or Zelle preffered. Old Key West home resort but of course can book at any with availability.
> 
> POINTS ARE FROM SOMEONE ELSE WHO CANCELLED SO I CAN ONLY BOOK UP TO 60 DAYS OUT HENCE THE DISCOUNT. PERFECT FOR LAST MINUTE PLANNERS!
> 
> Tell me the following information and I can check on availability:
> - Preferred Resort
> -Number of people
> - Room Type (Studio, 1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom)
> - Dates of Travel
> 
> Money is due in full when the reservation is transferred in your name - I will forward you the confirmation from DVC. Paypal (plus fees) or Zelle. All rentals are final - no refunds.
> 
> Last time, used for 2 bedroom trip to Disney Grand Californian which was AWESOME. Our favorite stay yet.
> 
> I reply pretty quickly.


Hi, I need a ressie for one night 02/21/2020 . One bedroom please. SSR or AKV or anything else. Thank you.    2 adults


----------



## MamaTinkerbell

swishdisney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been a DVC member since 1995 and only found out about renting points last year!
> 
> I have a few completed rentals both here and through another site since then and they went without a hitch.
> 
> Paypal or Zelle preffered. Old Key West home resort but of course can book at any with availability.
> 
> POINTS ARE FROM SOMEONE ELSE WHO CANCELLED SO I CAN ONLY BOOK UP TO 60 DAYS OUT HENCE THE DISCOUNT. PERFECT FOR LAST MINUTE PLANNERS!
> 
> Tell me the following information and I can check on availability:
> - Preferred Resort
> -Number of people
> - Room Type (Studio, 1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom)
> - Dates of Travel
> 
> Money is due in full when the reservation is transferred in your name - I will forward you the confirmation from DVC. Paypal (plus fees) or Zelle. All rentals are final - no refunds.
> 
> Last time, used for 2 bedroom trip to Disney Grand Californian which was AWESOME. Our favorite stay yet.
> 
> I reply pretty quickly.


Hi,
Looking for any resort in Disney world, studio, March 4-7 for 2 adults.
Thanks!


----------



## Dimpizzle

Hi,
My family of 3 looking to stay in a studio/one bedroom at the Grand Californian for 2 nights March 28-30.
Thanks
Hello,

I've been a DVC member since 1995 and only found out about renting points last year!

I have a few completed rentals both here and through another site since then and they went without a hitch.

Paypal or Zelle preffered. Old Key West home resort but of course can book at any with availability.

POINTS ARE FROM SOMEONE ELSE WHO CANCELLED SO I CAN ONLY BOOK UP TO 60 DAYS OUT HENCE THE DISCOUNT. PERFECT FOR LAST MINUTE PLANNERS!

Tell me the following information and I can check on availability:
- Preferred Resort
-Number of people
- Room Type (Studio, 1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom)
- Dates of Travel

Money is due in full when the reservation is transferred in your name - I will forward you the confirmation from DVC. Paypal (plus fees) or Zelle. All rentals are final - no refunds.

Last time, used for 2 bedroom trip to Disney Grand Californian which was AWESOME. Our favorite stay yet.

I reply pretty quickly.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## swishdisney

marigold42 said:


> Looking for studio 3/6 - 3/8 - 2 adults and 2 kids. Thank you so much!!


Only 1br @ Jambo 68 points, Saratoga 72 points which is more than I can book.

Single night 1br stays at a couple of resorts on the 6th.


----------



## jcanary

Last minute stay, do you have any points left and are there any studios for tomorrow, Jan 30 for 2 nights?
It’s for two adults
I just checked and nothing on Friday. Thanks anyways


----------



## swishdisney

tink485 said:


> Hi, I need a ressie for one night 02/21/2020 . One bedroom please. SSR or AKV or anything else. Thank you.    2 adults


Nothing showing in studio and one bedroom sorry.


----------



## swishdisney

MamaTinkerbell said:


> Hi,
> Looking for any resort in Disney world, studio, March 4-7 for 2 adults.
> Thanks!



If you don't mind resort hoping, you can actually put the stay together
OKW 1br 4&6 30 points each
Saratoga 1br 5-7th 67 points, studio 4th 14 points
Jambo 1br 6th 34 points, 5th 38 pins
Boardwalk 1br 5th 41 points
Kidani 1br 4&6 32 points each
CCV studio 5th 17 points


----------



## swishdisney

jcanary said:


> Last minute stay, do you have any points left and are there any studios for tomorrow, Jan 30 for 2 nights?
> It’s for two adults


Saratoga Studio 30th 11 points only thing available


----------



## jcanary

Thanks but need both nites


----------



## MamaTinkerbell

swishdisney said:


> If you don't mind resort hoping, you can actually put the stay together
> OKW 1br 4&6 30 points each
> Saratoga 1br 5-7th 67 points, studio 4th 14 points
> Jambo 1br 6th 34 points, 5th 38 pins
> Boardwalk 1br 5th 41 points
> Kidani 1br 4&6 32 points each
> CCV studio 5th 17 points


Thanks for checking.  Seems like too many points to put together.


----------



## swishdisney

MamaTinkerbell said:


> Thanks for checking.  Seems like too many points to put together.


Not really. 14+17+one night at whichever 1br you choose. Cheapest 1br is OKW at 30 points


----------



## Hemlock

swishdisney said:


> If you don't mind resort hoping, you can actually put the stay together
> OKW 1br 4&6 30 points each
> Saratoga 1br 5-7th 67 points, studio 4th 14 points
> Jambo 1br 6th 34 points, 5th 38 pins
> Boardwalk 1br 5th 41 points
> Kidani 1br 4&6 32 points each
> CCV studio 5th 17 points



I might be interested in some of these dates. Looking for March 3-7. Already have March 7-14 booked at SSR. PM me please


----------



## mackj

swishdisney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been a DVC member since 1995 and only found out about renting points last year!
> 
> I have a few completed rentals both here and through another site since then and they went without a hitch.
> 
> Paypal or Zelle preffered. Old Key West home resort but of course can book at any with availability.
> 
> POINTS ARE FROM SOMEONE ELSE WHO CANCELLED SO I CAN ONLY BOOK UP TO 60 DAYS OUT HENCE THE DISCOUNT. PERFECT FOR LAST MINUTE PLANNERS!
> 
> Tell me the following information and I can check on availability:
> - Preferred Resort
> -Number of people
> - Room Type (Studio, 1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom)
> - Dates of Travel
> 
> Money is due in full when the reservation is transferred in your name - I will forward you the confirmation from DVC. Paypal (plus fees) or Zelle. All rentals are final - no refunds.
> 
> Last time, used for 2 bedroom trip to Disney Grand Californian which was AWESOME. Our favorite stay yet.
> 
> I reply pretty quickly.



Hello,

Hoping I am not too late and your lints are still available. 

Preferred Resort- Animal Kingdom 
-Number of people- 2 adults and 1 toddler 
- Room Type (Studio, 1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom) - Studio 
- Dates of Travel 3/07/2020 - 3/12/2020

Thank you,


----------



## swishdisney

mackj said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hoping I am not too late and your lints are still available.
> 
> Preferred Resort- Animal Kingdom
> -Number of people- 2 adults and 1 toddler
> - Room Type (Studio, 1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom) - Studio
> - Dates of Travel 3/07/2020 - 3/12/2020
> 
> Thank you,


Only 

CCV 1br 8th 37 points
Polynesian on the 10th 27 points
OKW on the 10th and 11th 28 points
Saratoga 1br 11th 31 points


----------



## swishdisney

Hemlock said:


> I might be interested in some of these dates. Looking for March 3-7. Already have March 7-14 booked at SSR. PM me please


You know you can just PM me with details right..?


----------



## Daisy143

Hi. 
one night only Feb. 7th 2020
Any resort
2 Adults
Studio
Have rented before. 
thank you


----------



## MickeyF

Interested in studio for 2/15.


----------



## Hey there Hi there

Hi!  Looking for a studio any resort (Disney world) 2/18-2/20.  Thank you!


----------



## Rtom

Any studios available 02/21 - 02/24?


----------



## swishdisney

Daisy143 said:


> Hi.
> one night only Feb. 7th 2020
> Any resort
> 2 Adults
> Studio
> Have rented before.
> thank you


Nothing, sorry


----------



## swishdisney

MickeyF said:


> Interested in studio for 2/15.


Nothing available


----------



## swishdisney

No studies available in any resort feb 18-24. Not even a single night.


----------



## swishdisney

No studies available in any resort feb 18-24. Not even a single night.


Hey there Hi there said:


> Hi!  Looking for a studio any resort (Disney world) 2/18-2/20.  Thank you!





Rtom said:


> Any studios available 02/21 - 02/24?


----------



## apstribling

swishdisney said:


> Only Vero Beach or California


 Looking for a 2br at WDW May 8-11 2020


----------



## mickeychickie

Hi - anything available 2/14-2/17? Looking for studio anywhere... and of the days or a combination is good, too... thanks tons!


----------



## alison228

hi any availability 3/6-3/8 studio?


----------



## swishdisney

Sorry, was traveling internationally and airlines messed up so I was unavailable


----------



## mickeychickie

swishdisney said:


> Sorry, was traveling internationally and airlines messed up so I was unavailable


HI - no worries - I saw something come up 2/14-17 partial - can you please check on that again? any studio anywhere any day or all days or combo?

thank you so much!


----------



## swishdisney

swishdisney said:


> No studies available in any resort feb 18-24. Not even a single night.





mickeychickie said:


> Hi - anything available 2/14-2/17? Looking for studio anywhere... and of the days or a combination is good, too... thanks tons!


----------



## swishdisney

mickeychickie said:


> Hi - anything available 2/14-2/17? Looking for studio anywhere... and of the days or a combination is good, too... thanks tons!





alison228 said:


> hi any availability 3/6-3/8 studio?





mickeychickie said:


> HI - no worries - I saw something come up 2/14-17 partial - can you please check on that again? any studio anywhere any day or all days or combo?
> 
> thank you so much!



System has been down all day


----------



## swishdisney

alison228 said:


> hi any availability 3/6-3/8 studio?


Only the 7th Polynesian 27 points and a few single nights in 1brs at a couple of resorts


----------



## swishdisney

mickeychickie said:


> HI - no worries - I saw something come up 2/14-17 partial - can you please check on that again? any studio anywhere any day or all days or combo?
> 
> thank you so much!


Nothing


----------



## swishdisney

apstribling said:


> Looking for a 2br at WDW May 8-11 2020


Available at Saratoga for 120 points


----------



## swishdisney

atidmore said:


> Anything available for for 3-4 guests checking in on April 18th and out on April 21st? Studio or 1 bedroom. Flexible with resorts.


What you wanted is now available. You just need to find someone with enough points now


----------



## swishdisney

tgriffm said:


> Hi.  Looking for AKL 1BR SV for March 20-22, 2020.  2 adults and 3 youth.


Okw 20 th 36 points
BWV 21st 43 points
Saratoga 20th 36 points, 21st 41 points


----------



## swishdisney

TinkGirl27 said:


> Thanks for your speedy response. Figured I would try one more. Chances are low, I know! But figured I would roll the dice...
> 
> studio
> Any resort on WDW property
> March 1-2
> 2 adults


Saratoga now available 17 points


----------



## swishdisney

alison228 said:


> Hi! Any studios available either of these dates? Friday check in Sunday check out
> 2/7-2/9, 2/21-23 3/6-8 or 3/20-22?
> Thank you!!


Kidani 20th 22 points
Riviera 20th 30 points


----------



## swishdisney

WisCanucks said:


> Looking for any resort feb 7 to feb 10


Saratoga and Jambo both available 7th


----------



## swishdisney

BNC3 said:


> Hi, I am looking for a studio from April 15th to 16th. Please let me know if anything is available when you get a chance. Thanks!


You have choices
Okw and Saratoga 20 points
Jambo and BCV 25 points
Polynesian 37 points


----------



## swishdisney

Daisy143 said:


> Hi.
> one night only Feb. 7th 2020
> Any resort
> 2 Adults
> Studio
> Have rented before.
> thank you


Saratoga just opened up 17 points!


----------



## Lolo324

March 18th-22nd 1 bdr villa anywhere


----------



## swishdisney

Lolo324 said:


> March 18th-22nd 1 bdr villa anywhere


Only 20th OKW 36 points or Saratoga 36 points
BWV 21st 43 points


----------



## mickeychickie

swishdisney said:


> Nothing


thank you for checking - can I ask you check again today?    Same date/dates please - I'd PM you but the option is not available yet for you


----------



## swishdisney

mickeychickie said:


> thank you for checking - can I ask you check again today?    Same date/dates please - I'd PM you but the option is not available yet for you


February had pretty much nothing especially in the last two weeks. Not a single night at any studio


----------



## Tiffany518

Walt Disney WORLD

Any 5-7 nights at the end of the month or early March??

Flexible dates & resorts

STUDIO


----------



## TinkGirl27

Hi Swish!

We currently have a reservation booked for February 28- March1. Just checking to see if there is any availability in a 1 bedroom on property. We nailed down our dates and just got a new traveler. Looks like you still have points. Figured worth a shot. Thanks again!


----------



## swishdisney

Tiffany518 said:


> Walt Disney WORLD
> 
> Any 5-7 nights at the end of the month or early March??
> 
> Flexible dates & resorts
> 
> STUDIO


NOPE


----------



## swishdisney

TinkGirl27 said:


> Hi Swish!
> 
> We currently have a reservation booked for February 28- March1. Just checking to see if there is any availability in a 1 bedroom on property. We nailed down our dates and just got a new traveler. Looks like you still have points. Figured worth a shot. Thanks again!


Sorry, no availability at all. Not even one night.


----------



## BuzLightyear

Hi swishdisney. For our fifteenth visit (my wife's 60th with me secretly joining them) we need :-
A:- 14 points for a studio on the Boardwalk for 2 adults only Janet and Emma-Jayne MILLAR 3 nights 10thMarch20. Going toPGA.

B:- 14 points for a studio in AKL for 1 adult Alexander MILLAR 2 nights  13thMarch20 

Rented before, PAYPAL waiting. Best regards Alex & Jan Millar


----------



## Cgoewey

Hi, I am looking for 5/21& 5/22 (both nights or just 5/21) anything that sleeps 5 
Thank you!!


----------



## swishdisney

BuzLightyear said:


> Hi swishdisney. For our fifteenth visit (my wife's 60th with me secretly joining them) we need :-
> A:- 14 points for a studio on the Boardwalk for 2 adults only Janet and Emma-Jayne MILLAR 3 nights 10thMarch20. Going toPGA.
> 
> B:- 14 points for a studio in AKL for 1 adult Alexander MILLAR 2 nights  13thMarch20
> 
> Rented before, PAYPAL waiting. Best regards Alex & Jan Millar


Hi! 

I'm a little slow sometimes. A lot to unpack here. Multiple nights are not 14 points or an I misunderstanding?


----------



## swishdisney

Cgoewey said:


> Hi, I am looking for 5/21& 5/22 (both nights or just 5/21) anything that sleeps 5
> Thank you!!


Lots of options but cheapest is OKW or Kidani for both nights 59/58 points

Jambo single night studio 13 points, 1br 28 points


----------



## patty57

BCV or BWV studio for March 17th.  Neither have been available, but it's always possible that someone may have canceled.


----------



## swishdisney

patty57 said:


> BCV or BWV studio for March 17th.  Neither have been available, but it's always possible that someone may have canceled.


Nothing available


----------



## patty57

swishdisney said:


> Nothing available



Thanks for checking


----------



## twinme

Looking for one night, March 17. 2 adults. Studio preferred, consider anywhere.


----------



## swishdisney

twinme said:


> Looking for one night, March 17. 2 adults. Studio preferred, consider anywhere.


Nothing available right now but something could still pop up


----------



## Trs5257

Hi There! I was wondering if there was any availability for 4/26/20 - 4/28/20? Looking for a studio preferably. Thank you!


----------



## ynot

Hi-
Looking for 3/1 - 3 for 2 adults - studio is fine.  Thanks


----------



## swishdisney

Trs5257 said:


> Hi There! I was wondering if there was any availability for 4/26/20 - 4/28/20? Looking for a studio preferably. Thank you!


Riviera 52 points
Okw,ccc and Saratoga each have one night


----------



## swishdisney

ynot said:


> Hi-
> Looking for 3/1 - 3 for 2 adults - studio is fine.  Thanks


Riviera on the 1st 22 points
Okw on the 2nd 14 points


----------



## Nick Richardson

23 points Grand Floridian standard studio March 16th-17th 
4 guests. Just checked and it shows available. Of course that could change any second. I’ll take it if you can get it.


----------



## Lindsay Garrett

Hi! I just need a room for one night, please! March 13, 2020. What is available that night and how many points? Thanks so much! Hope it works out!!!


----------



## Nolegirl0576

Do you have anything available for 4/6-4/7 at Walt Disney World?  Any property


----------



## mickeychickie

Hi   asking for the impossible - studio from 2/15-17 either day or both would be phenomenal   thank you for checking!


----------



## swishdisney

Sorry, Disney website has been acting up again that's why I haven't responded.


----------



## swishdisney

mickeychickie said:


> Hi   asking for the impossible - studio from 2/15-17 either day or both would be phenomenal   thank you for checking!


Sorry, nothing


----------



## swishdisney

Lindsay Garrett said:


> Hi! I just need a room for one night, please! March 13, 2020. What is available that night and how many points? Thanks so much! Hope it works out!!!


Only thing available is the grand Floridian 1 br standard view 55 points


----------



## swishdisney

Nolegirl0576 said:


> Do you have anything available for 4/6-4/7 at Walt Disney World?  Any property


Yup!
Okw 20 points
Saratoga 22 points


----------



## twinme

Anything  available May 10. ...just looking for a little disney Magic...and keep me in mind please for March 17 , if it pops up. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Meltilly

Looking for 3 nights March 12-15


----------



## Trs5257

Hi there! I was wondering if there was any availability in a studio for 5/3/2020 - 5/5/2020 or even just 5/4/2020 -5/5/2020? Thanks for checking!


----------



## swishdisney

twinme said:


> Anything  available May 10. ...just looking for a little disney Magic...and keep me in mind please for March 17 , if it pops up. Thanks for your time.


March 17th available!
Saratoga 19 points
Polynesian 23/27 points standard/lake view


----------



## swishdisney

Meltilly said:


> Looking for 3 nights March 12-15


No, sorry


----------



## swishdisney

Trs5257 said:


> Hi there! I was wondering if there was any availability in a studio for 5/3/2020 - 5/5/2020 or even just 5/4/2020 -5/5/2020? Thanks for checking!


Nothing right now, sorry.


----------



## twinme

pm you


----------



## courtlynne

Super last minute, looking for 2/13-2/16 any WDW studio???


----------



## bethsony

swishdisney said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been a DVC member since 1995 and only found out about renting points last year!
> 
> I have a few completed rentals both here and through another site since then and they went without a hitch.
> 
> Paypal or Zelle preffered. Old Key West home resort but of course can book at any with availability.
> 
> POINTS ARE FROM SOMEONE ELSE WHO CANCELLED SO I CAN ONLY BOOK UP TO 60 DAYS OUT HENCE THE DISCOUNT. PERFECT FOR LAST MINUTE PLANNERS!
> 
> Tell me the following information and I can check on availability:
> - Preferred Resort
> -Number of people
> - Room Type (Studio, 1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom)
> - Dates of Travel
> 
> Money is due in full when the reservation is transferred in your name - I will forward you the confirmation from DVC. Paypal (plus fees) or Zelle. All rentals are final - no refunds.
> 
> Last time, used for 2 bedroom trip to Disney Grand Californian which was AWESOME. Our favorite stay yet.
> 
> I reply pretty quickly.


Hi I am looking for Bay Lake Studio for two adults and one five year from 5/2 to 5/7.  Thanks!


----------



## bethsony

Hi I am looking for Bay Lake Studio for two adults and one five year from 5/2 to 5/7.  Thanks!


----------



## swishdisney

courtlynne said:


> Super last minute, looking for 2/13-2/16 any WDW studio???


Nope


----------



## swishdisney

bethsony said:


> Hi I am looking for Bay Lake Studio for two adults and one five year from 5/2 to 5/7.  Thanks!


Only single nights available in a couple resorts


----------



## bjck99

Last minute trip, looking for March 14 and March 15, one adult and one child, no preference on resort but would probably only need a studio.  Thx


----------



## Meltilly

I am open to any single night on either March 13 or March 14th for 6 people 2 adults 4 kids


----------



## swishdisney

bjck99 said:


> Last minute trip, looking for March 14 and March 15, one adult and one child, no preference on resort but would probably only need a studio.  Thx


Studio will for but right now all I see is 
BWV 1br 15th 37 points garden/pool view
BLT 1br 14th theme park view 59 points
Saratoga 1br 14th 36 points


----------



## nlbergsten

There's nothing available to book March 18-21st, correct?


----------



## swishdisney

nlbergsten said:


> There's nothing available to book March 18-21st, correct?


Only Saratoga on the 18th for 14 points


----------



## nlbergsten

I might be interested if that would help you out but I also understand if you'd rather rent all your points to one person.


----------



## nlbergsten

Looks like I'm out of luck on the other nights unless I can find a confirmed reservation so I'll have to figure out something else anyway.


----------



## bjck99

swishdisney said:


> Studio will for but right now all I see is
> BWV 1br 15th 37 points garden/pool view
> BLT 1br 14th theme park view 59 points
> Saratoga 1br 14th 36 points


Ok thank you checking!


----------



## swishdisney

nlbergsten said:


> I might be interested if that would help you out but I also understand if you'd rather rent all your points to one person.


It's okay either way. I don't mind splitting points. Let me know what you decide


----------

